# my 2000 kubota just died been acting up like an electrical problem s



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

so new battery and cables and ignition switch when i turn key nothing at dash wont start but when key is turned to glow plug 2 relays are clicking under dash the fuses ub hood all tested good for cotinuity any help or help is truly appreceated thank tony from durango colorado if you want ca.ll or text its 970-946-0017


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Make sure you ignition switch is good, turn it to On position , check for voltage there with a test light, if yes
hook up your test light to the start terminal and move your key to that position, Light should also light up there, 
if it does , it's a wiring problem Or, starter solenoid , to verify , turn switch on, use a hop wire and touch 12vts to the starter solenoid , if it kicks the starter in, ,,,,,,,wiring issue,,,,,,if not,,,,,,,,solenoid . good luck


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

at ignition switch check the terminal IGN by turn key to on
should have 12v then place probe on starter turn key if have power it electrical what i dont understand not even my dash light up nothing bur i do suspect i have a broke wire would solenoid keep dash lights off ?? just curious 


thank you Sir


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

No it's doubtful the solenoid would cause this, you need to check your ground terminal both at the battery and on the frame , chase down that ground wire. I would clean the battery terminal till it's shiny and jump a wire from the clean terminal straight to the engine block or a clean ground somewhere on the frame, then turn you key on, now your dash lights should light up, if so, you have a bad ground, if not do the same thing with the + wire to the solenoid , this should expose your wiring issue.


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

awesome thank you sir


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> No it's doubtful the solenoid would cause this, you need to check your ground terminal both at the battery and on the frame , chase down that ground wire. I would clean the battery terminal till it's shiny and jump a wire from the clean terminal straight to the engine block or a clean ground somewhere on the frame, then turn you key on, now your dash lights should light up, if so, you have a bad ground, if not do the same thing with the + wire to the solenoid , this should expose your wiring issue.


sir i have narrowed it down my kubota has 5 wires start at top it goes ST G AM = Battery its hot always then M last is ACC so all hooked up battery dash plugs all in normal ready operation turn key 1st click is on no dash light but acc is hot 2nd turn of key 2nd click battery still hot acc still hot and now M is hot 3 hot live wires now to the start mode 3rd click ST goes hot but loose acc all rest stay hot and live turn key a little more the G goes hot for glow plug 

now here the tricky part i put a hand held remote starter on mane power of starter then the plug in on starter i turn key all the way hold 20-30 sec hit remote start it fires right up but the key would not turn off had use fuel shut off cable so i think my wire for on/off is part it cuz dash lights still never came on 
new battery new cables new ign switch all contacts are clean and free of any rust or debris


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Well you are going down the right path and process of elimination it seems, I think if it were me and " all connections and wires appear to be OK " then I would disconnect everything from the key switch and use an ohm meter or put 12vts on the + terminal of the switch the go through each position and see if the ignition switch is the issue, it should respond to each position without any other wires on it , if it's wonky standing alone this would indicate the switch issue. 
I've found a number of bad switches ,especially aftermarket made in china etc. BTW , be sure you don't have a safety switch interrupting your circuit, I would bypass all until I figured where my roadblock is , hang in there.


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

thejokeryque82 said:


> sir i have narrowed it down my kubota has 5 wires start at top it goes ST G AM = Battery its hot always then M last is ACC so all hooked up battery dash plugs all in normal ready operation turn key 1st click is on no dash light but acc is hot 2nd turn of key 2nd click battery still hot acc still hot and now M is hot 3 hot live wires now to the start mode 3rd click ST goes hot but loose acc all rest stay hot and live turn key a little more the G goes hot for glow plug
> 
> now here the tricky part i put a hand held remote starter on mane power of starter then the plug in on starter i turn key all the way hold 20-30 sec hit remote start it fires right up but the key would not turn off had use fuel shut off cable so i think my wire for on/off is part it cuz dash lights still never came on
> new battery new cables new ign switch all contacts are clean and free of any rust or debris


im read my post M should stay hot at all times its not feeding anything till key turns then acc go hot so im double triple check again
what worries me at switch Mi is a thick gauge wire after it passes through the plug in it turns to 1 little light gauge then it becomes 2 little black gauge that appers to feed the right side plug of glow plug relay


thejokeryque82 said:


> sir i have narrowed it down my kubota has 5 wires start at top it goes ST G AM = Battery its hot always then M last is ACC so all hooked up battery dash plugs all in normal ready operation turn key 1st click is on no dash light but acc is hot 2nd turn of key 2nd click battery still hot acc still hot and now M is hot 3 hot live wires now to the start mode 3rd click ST goes hot but loose acc all rest stay hot and live turn key a little more the G goes hot for glow plug
> 
> now here the tricky part i put a hand held remote starter on mane power of starter then the plug in on starter i turn key all the way hold 20-30 sec hit remote start it fires right up but the key would not turn off had use fuel shut off cable so i think my wire for on/off is part it cuz dash lights still never came on
> new battery new cables new ign switch all contacts are clean and free of any rust or debris



130pm sat mountain 

my oem kubota ign switch has ST M AM G ACC i know M is battery live all time then ACC is accessories ST starter G for glow plug so what is AM for i also know by turning key holding it 5-10 sec and useing a hand held remote starter i got it started but key would not turn off so had use pull fuel shut off new cables new battery and ignition switch so making progress the hot and ground cable are making good clean contact now under dash are 3 relays and the glow plug relay one relay clicks along with glow plug relay when in the starting hold key position regardless off what i do the dash lights are not coming on the on light the acc light the glow plug light gut i have power at ign switch untill i try start it if you hold key to start acc go dead but after you let go its hot wire again and now my ST at ign switch wont go hot im done for day getting to hot 94 yesterday thank you sir for all your help it has gotten me one step closer


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

lets try and dig up a wiring diagram for your tractor, even better if you should have one that you could attach to the reply box, so if you don't have a diagram, would you mind supplying the Kubota tractor model and I will try for the diagram, just so much easier to trace problems.


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

FredM said:


> lets try and dig up a wiring diagram for your tractor, even better if you should have one that you could attach to the reply box, so if you don't have a diagram, would you mind supplying the Kubota tractor model and I will try for the diagram, just so much easier to trace problems.


direct from the kubota emblem is stamped M490- ser 50338
then on frame is same
Thank you so much 
now im not sure but the parts person was looking into whether it was a Canadian model ?? i know had lot problems at first due to i went off my paper work that turned out to be incorrect it listed it as M4900 SDC and it should only be SD according to 30 yr tractor parts person that has been the best and who caught the mistake


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

It's sounding more and more like your relays are acting up, if they are all the same , swap them around and see if the problem goes away or changes, Relays are there for safety concerns ie: seat interlock, shift lever not being in park/ neutural, possibly pto engaged, trigger the on/ off for the glow plugs - all I can think of right now depending on your machine,


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

It would also help troubleshoot knowing how this originated, when it started behaving like this - anything done prior ?


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> It would also help troubleshoot knowing how this originated, when it started behaving like this - anything done prior ?


you know it is weird over the past year probably 4-6 x but it always would jump start or start next day so the day B4 it died most recent it was running maybe used it 20-30 min it died same thing nothin like batt got up next day did some things went out 1pm started right up move some air tanks lucky it died in front of garage did not have tow thats been 10 days ago here locally the kubota dealer parts person and a neighbor who retired as as a diesel mechanic have help give me guidance one thing i do enjoy is learning as a facilities tech for hospital for 15 yr and still work as one i take advantage of any chance to learn at 57 yr old 2 yr ago i became a certified nurse assistant not for job change but because the classes testing all were paid for if you choose to take classes and i did and still certified i keep my licence up to date but in past my kubota always would start


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

I've run across this issue with Lawn mower tractors etc. ( Relay ) In nearly every instance , the relay bank - which may be 4 or 5 on a mower with all the safeties etc. is always old dirty , corroded contacts stuff like that. Rather than wrestle with which one etc. I just step back and rewire everything from the battery to ignition switch, starter solenoid and clutch engagement switch, no safeties now and no more problems. I can't recommend you doing this but it's what I would do, often times bypassing only one of them didn't cut it for what ever reason the circuit is wired , I think they're possibly in Series so each one has to satisfy the next etc. I'd love to be able to put eyes on it but we're too far away , keep plugging away and keep us appraised of any progress made.


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> Make sure you ignition switch is good, turn it to On position , check for voltage there with a test light, if yes
> hook up your test light to the start terminal and move your key to that position, Light should also light up there,
> if it does , it's a wiring problem Or, starter solenoid , to verify , turn switch on, use a hop wire and touch 12vts to the starter solenoid , if it kicks the starter in, ,,,,,,,wiring issue,,,,,,if not,,,,,,,,solenoid . good luck
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## thejokeryque82 (6 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> Well you are going down the right path and process of elimination it seems, I think if it were me and " all connections and wires appear to be OK " then I would disconnect everything from the key switch and use an ohm meter or put 12vts on the + terminal of the switch the go through each position and see if the ignition switch is the issue, it should respond to each position without any other wires on it , if it's wonky standing alone this would indicate the switch issue.
> I've found a number of bad switches ,especially aftermarket made in china etc. BTW , be sure you don't have a safety switch interrupting your circuit, I would bypass all until I figured where my roadblock is , hang in there.


agree sir plan on go to dealer getting location of all my safety switches i found the neutral SW by passed it same thing and i know i can use my remote starter if i had to so tomorrow more research that you so much for all your help/leads/advise and most important your time because family is everything


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

As yet to find a wiring diagram, have you checked the slow blow fuse?, this is the main system fuse, this is not like a normal spade type fuse, the slow blow is about 3/4" square and about 1" long and fits into a receptacle with 2 wires, possibly 4 wires, it has a clear view plastic section in the middle at the top to see if the fuse link has blown, sometimes the outer housing around the clear plastic may be a light pink or a light green, I think the colour denotes the amperage of the fuse.

#70 in the parts breakdown and should be somewhere close to the fuse box, there doesn't seem to be many safety switches on this tractor, there is a neutral safety switch on the gear shift linkage, if that is not working, then you wont get start power to the solenoid, there is also a start relay that can go faulty, or get dirty connections, I occasionally have to pull the connector off of mine a few times to clean the spades.


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

my tractor did the same thing, found the ground wire was green about 2 inches up from tractor frame. cut it off and shined up the connection on tractor and haven't had problem since


----------

